# Question about Breading Double Tails



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

First, no I am not interested in breading anything at all, ever! But while doing some research on bettas I read that you should never bread a male and female double tail because they fry would be deformed. What exact deformation would occur? How would I spot this deformation in a future betta purchase?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think it has to do with the tail type, but there are always deformities in every big batch, some deformities iclude twisted spine, no full spread on tail, or other skeletal fin or scale dammage, the double tail, (Idk if it is a deformity or not) has a slit down the middle of the tail), i believe this is passed down from generations of a single mistake by some fish farm.


hope that helps


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

also I know the double tail is really stubborn, and is difficult to bread, thus even adv. breeders have a hard time breeding them.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

While trying to find the website tha I read that on I found this "Breeding Double Tails to Double Tails is a very risky cross, as this will produce fish with spinal deformities and short bodies due to the twin caudal peduncles."


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

where is this site, perhaps could you post a hyperlink


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.aquariumlife.net/article...plendens-general-information-breeding/107.asp


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay first off lets me tell you that it does have to do with the tail type, well not really the tail type but the genetics of the double tail, you can breed a double tail and a double tail together have little to no disformaties however if you decide to breed the first generation for a second generation that is when the problems start coming in. So you can breed two different lines of double tails together and get no disformaties but if you start breeding the family together you will get the majority of of them with problems. So if you want to continue the line you either need to breed to a male double tail with a female vt that has the gene for double tail or you need to breed two different lines of double tails together. or you can breed two vt together that both have the gene for double tail and you will have 75% vt and 25% double tail fry, its pretty complicated but if you need more clarification im here to answer your questions


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow that is complicated! Another reason why I would never breed. lol Just trying to keep educated.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well its not really a reason to breed its just a reason not to breed double tails! i have afew double tails but i use them for show only, i do have to admit i am not experienced enough to even try double tails yet however i have done a great deal of research on them. im sticking to hm,ct, and vt right now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

GREAT info Lethbridge!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, i took a real interest into double tails when i do my research because i am very interested in genetics and how to get certain finage and colours and i found it quite curious that the double tail has that deformity gene where as other bettas do not, and breeding double tails is one of the harder things to do when it comes to breeding bettas


----------

